# Hello from California!!



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello from another Southern Californian (there are quite a few of us here)! Welcome to the forum. Nice story, and glad your boy is working great for you.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome *waving south from the center


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello fellow Californians, and thank you both for welcoming me!
I read your story about your 25 dollar horse, amazing  I love horse love stories!


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you! I've been quite busy with school and haven't had the time to finish the blog, hoping to eventually get there as he is now happily enjoying retirement out to pasture.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, please share some pics of Sawyer with us. We love pics. ;-)


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the forum from NY like horseloveinlady said we love picutres and happy birthday to sawyer


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you for wishing him a happy birthday. 
He enjoyed his birthday watermelon  unfortunately, I pulled out his papers to look at something, turns out he was born March 2! I need to change that. He had a happy early birthday this year.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. There is a rule here, you must post many pictures of your horse.


----------



## PaintedHeart (May 24, 2011)

:wave: Welcome to the forum! 

I'm afraid you've violated one of our rules: You posted no pictures of your horse. :lol: :wink:


----------



## JLWW (Feb 27, 2013)

*Hello back from Colorado*

Hi all Horse loving Californians, 
My husband and I lived in Southern CA for about 7 1/2 years, moved to Colorado about 2 1/2 years ago. I kept my gelding out in Agua Dulce, north of LA about 37 miles. Loved it out there, lots of nice horse people. Lost him in 2007, and replaced him after coming to Colorado with a paint mustang that I have had now for 2 years. I started a new forum discussion thread on Leslie Desmond Feel and Release technique just today if anyone is interested. She was based on CA for many years near Novato and now lives back east and part time in Europe. 

Nice meeting you all, 

Happy Trails,


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

Hello welcome to the forum!

I'm very jealous of where you lived and where you live now. Agua Dulce is a very nice area of LA and I always dreamed of living in colorado. Currently I am stuck in Pomona, which is a rather unattractive area of LA. 

I really am fond of Leslie Desmond and Bill Dorrance's ideas on working with horses. I read their book a while ago and liked the message they had put out. 

Also remember pictures of your horse are essential for being part of this forum!


----------



## JLWW (Feb 27, 2013)

*Thanks*

Ahh yes, I do need to put up a picture of my horse. I need to figure out how to do that... thanks for reminding me, I will do that here shortly. Yes Agua Dulce is gorgeous, I wanted to buy a horse out there real bad. Colorado is beautiful, but honestly I do miss CA a lot. I am an ocean person, so I miss that. I would like to go back to CA to live and be on the central or northern coast up by wine country. I am familiar with Pomona, I know there are a few horses out that way as well, do you have anywhere to ride or do you have to trailer your horse out to enjoy them?> Leslie goes to CA quite a bit and is there now. She flew out there just yesterday. Keep on eye on her schedule and see if you can attend a clinic sometime. Even though it might be up north or in the central part of the state, if that is too far to take your horse, you could audit it. You will get a lot just out of the audits and it is well worth it. We had one gal come from AZ this last weekend just to see Leslie and was not disappointed at all. Let me go check out this picture uploading thing.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

The forum is a little difficult to work around in the beginning, if you have any questions feel free to ask.

The ocean does have its way of insnaring you and never letting you go. I wouldn't probably grow homesick for it as well if I ever moved away. 

I have boarded a few areas around but sadly the care in this area was far from adequate. I moved around to several places and found that feeding low quality hay in small amounts was the norm for prices I could afford. My horse dropped probably 100-150 pounds while I kept him around Pomona. 

Despite that there are some great areas to ride, the riverbed system that runs through east LA gives vast amount of nice trails. There are hundreds of miles or trails that were great to travel through. Supposedly you could ride all the way to Long Beach, but I never made that trek. 

Currently my horse is retired in wine country with my father. ;-) Up there is very much my heart home. The people are nicer, I love the atmosphere and the land. Its not too far from the ocean and I just love it.


----------



## JLWW (Feb 27, 2013)

*Wine Country*

Well I did get the photo of my horse loaded, can you see it now? I also uploaded some photos into an album of some of my clients, I am an equine massage therapist, so it was fun to put a few of those horses that I had worked on in there. 

Which wine country does your dad live in? We used to go to Santa Ynez and Los Ollivos a lot, I LOVE it up there. Yes lots of horses, beautiful area, nice people etc. We have also been to Carmel Valley which I love, and Salinas wineries too and Temecula actually. The only area I have not been for wine country is up near Petaluma, Sonoma, Napa. But I love the area around San Fran so I know I would love those areas too. LA was a fun place to be for a few years, enjoyed it, many great friends there, but the amount of people did get to us after awhile. I would love to move back and hope that we can someday, but would not go back to LA county, would want to move to the areas that I mentioned. Those trails though do sound cool, surprisingly there are quite a few horses in the LA area. I lived only a few short miles from the Burbank Equistrian boarding facility near Griffith Park, but preferred to keep my horse out in Agua Dulce.


----------



## Horsesdontlie (Mar 11, 2011)

I still can't find pictures of your horse, I saw the ones of your client horses.

If you want to post on the forum you can click Go Advanced, then add an attachment of the photo (click the paper clip) then upload, or you can create a profile for your horse in the horses link at the top of the page. Either way I'll keep my eyes open for your pictures.

He is actually all the way up in Lake County which is close to Napa. Way up north. I absolutely love the bay area. There are tons of people around here and it gets congested quite easily. Areas like Temecula out there are very nice though. For a while I boarded and lived farther south in Bonsall/Fallbrook area. That was nice as its very close to the ocean (about 20 minute drive) but still rural. 

I was always surprised about the amount of horses in LA as well. There are huge horse communities spread through out the county. Horses in general are a very common sight.


----------



## oliveoats (Jan 22, 2013)

waresbear said:


> Welcome to the forum. There is a rule here, you must post many pictures of your horse.



I don't know how to post a photo on here!
I have photos of him in my barn, as soon as I find out how to post some, I will do so


----------



## JLWW (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh well, I love the one horse picture that you posted anyway. That is a classic. :lol:


----------

